
Ask HN: How do you manage your personal health history? - rahulskn86
I am looking for ways to properly manage list of tests I have done, test results, suggested actions, actions taken etc. The simplest way is to do with cloud docs and drive. Any recommendations?
======
mister_hn
My doctor and my health insurance company do it for me

------
z3ugma
I use MyChart Central and Lucy. You can connect multiple MyChart accounts
together, download your record and add notes to it. Then it is accessible from
basically any provider that uses electronic health records in the USA if I
ever get in an emergency and the hospital needs my records.

------
sturza
This was made last year with exactly the purpose you describe. Ignore the
landing page and i18n bugs and just click any demo. It will give you access to
the app. Also, tell me what you think.
[https://omnevitae.com/](https://omnevitae.com/)

------
clintonb
What’s your end goal? My care provider has all of that information online, but
I don’t really care about test results if they come back favorable (no action
needed on my part). I keep vitals in Apple Health mostly out of nerdy
curiosity, not necessarily for any epidemiological purpose.

~~~
rahulskn86
Your care providers might change, the doctors you visit will change over time
and the problems you face will change too. Need to keep track of all these
moving parts.

~~~
brudgers
In the US, simply request copies of your medical records from your health care
providers. Typically, it takes a few days and they get mailed. Copying and
sending medical records is a normal part of a health care providers business
because that's how health care providers communicate about patients.

As an aside, contemporary best practice seems to be to provide treatment and
test results to patients at the office visit. It tends to save everyone time.
It's not a red flag if your providers don't do that, but information hording
may be symptomatic of a paternalistic view of the doctor-patient relationship
since there's nothing to be gained from withholding the record and no benefit
for the patient. It would make me wonder what other modern approaches the
health care provider doesn't know about or eschews.

~~~
turtlebits
Most test results are undecipherable to 99% of people, and the names and
number ranges most likely will scare most people if they are out of bounds
without explanation.

That and individual tests do not give an accurate picture without knowing
about you healthy history, which is something your doctor does.

~~~
brudgers
Usually, the patient knows the most about their health history. The meaning of
test results should be explained by the patient's health care provider until
the patient understands. It is likely that anyone interested enough to request
a copy of their medical records is also interested enough to Google for more
information. In the worst case, the patient is as uninformed with the records
as without. Out in the real world, it is not uncommon for a doctor to only
make a cursory review of a patient's chart before entering the exam room and
for the patient to have to verbally provide basic and important information
about their health history.

Providing information is what doctor's do. Good doctor's focus on the patient
making an informed decision. Witholding information is contrary to that good
practice.

------
bwb
Picnichealth.com ive been using them for over 2 years and love it

~~~
rahulskn86
Looks like the perfect app needed, although its a bit pricey. Any
alternatives?

